# Sydney Brewers



## Rubes (30/5/04)

Anyone want to do a brew-up/taste test/yeast exchange or whatever? I would be in for anything.


----------



## Batz (31/5/04)

go for it Sydney brewers , I never here of you guys doing anything  


You know would'it be unreal to have an Aussie ABS meet up :chug: 

Plenty of notice , 12months??

In somewhere central , Adelaide? (Two airfares for me)

I know we will all say....great if I can make it <_< 

If we can pull something like this off , I'll be there , no worries , and I'll help orginize. h34r: 

Think about it  

Batz


----------



## Linz (31/5/04)

Yeah. Sounds good. Where??? When??(long weekend is out for me)


----------



## Hopeye (31/5/04)

Hell yeah Rubes,

Though I haven't got any yeast to exchange as yet, still working on the AG brury (i do as much as I can before SWMBO cracks the sh*ts, then i have to layoff for a bit).


----------



## Linz (31/5/04)

Rubes,

What yeasts do you have on offer?? And which ones are you after??


----------



## Rubes (31/5/04)

I have
WLP028 - Edinburgh Scottish Ale (1st Gen)
WLP022 - Essex Ale (1st Gen)
WLP833 -German Bock Lager (2nd Gen)
I am not after anything specific on the yeast front at the moment. Always interested in anything but.


----------



## Doc (31/5/04)

I'm keen for the taste tests and yeast exchange.
Brew days are also very multi-tasking days, so takes a while to plan a brew only day.

As for yeasts I have:
WLP300 Hefeweizen Yeast (still in the tube. Starter being made later this week)
WLP400 Wit (Must be about 3-4th generation)
WLP001 California Ale (about 3rd generation)
WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager (also about 3rd generation)
WYeast 1084 Irish Ale (another set of starters being made in the next 14 days (about 4th gen)
WLP002 English Ale (about 5th gen)
Wyeast 3787 Belg High Gravity (this one is 2nd gen but old. Need to make new starters)
WLP720 Sweet Mead/Cider yeast (2nd gen)
Wyeast 3068 Weizen yeast (not sure on the gen or quality though)
Wyeast 1028 London Ale Yeast (about 3rd gen)
Wyeast 1728 Scottish Ale (about third I think? Linz ??)
WLP 565 Saison (on order)
WLP099 Super High Gravity (on order)
I also have some lager yeast slants given to me by another brewer on this board that I'll be culturing up for winter brewing.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Hoops (31/5/04)

Nice collection of yeasts there Doc
I have just recieved 2 WhiteLabs yeasts from ESB

WLP001 California Ale Yeast

WLP940 Mexican Lager Yeast

I am in the process of making a starter to split into bottles as per Batz guide (thanks Batz)


----------



## Gerard_M (2/6/04)

The North Side brewers meet first Wednesday of the month at Lindfield Community Centre.7.45pm for an 8pm start. Great bunch of guys very enjoyable.take along a bottle of something to share.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Rubes (2/6/04)

And that is tonight for anyone keen. I'll be there.


----------



## Linz (3/6/04)

Hey Gerard,

Why dont you invite us all over to the brewpub for the do??????


you have a funtion room over there ???


----------



## Gerard_M (3/6/04)

Linz
We are going to have a tasting night in July probably towards the end of the month so that we have enough beer to see us through. It will be a Saturday night and there will be plenty of finger food etc. We will be posting invites here ans at the Craft Brewer site closer to the date
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Linz (3/6/04)

woohoo


hows that Batz??? you motivator, you!   :lol:


----------



## Linz (23/6/04)

anyone know of a brew club a fair bit further south of Sydney( and no answers from the Melbourne guys either) than Lindfield??

And Mels at Peakhurst is a bit far away too.


----------



## Hopeye (24/6/04)

Canberra ???? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linz (24/6/04)

There's ALWAYS one!!!  

But the wig and pen is a fine establishment!!!!


And Im going to the next IBU's meet at Bulli down the 'gong too.  

Anyone from Sydney's south/southwest going?? :huh: 

Saturday 24th, noon till about 4pm. American Pale Ale is the brew of choice, so if you've got one bring it along. I'll be demonstrating how an AG APA brew can go wrong :angry:


----------



## PostModern (25/6/04)

Where did you hear about the IBU date? I haven't got mail about it.


----------



## Trev (25/6/04)

Linz,

Yep, Ill be going along - but I don't think I've got much available that I'd like to force on you all for tasting.

I'm even going to get the train down there  

Trev


----------



## Linz (25/6/04)

Hopefully Ray Mills wont mind if I put the newsletter up here.It includes some very unflattering photos of myself in there too..... :blink: 

View attachment NewsletterJuly04.pdf


----------



## Linz (25/6/04)

did that work??


----------



## Guest Lurker (25/6/04)

Yes.


----------



## Jase (26/6/04)

Linz said:


> There's ALWAYS one!!!
> 
> But the wig and pen is a fine establishment!!!!
> 
> ...


 How'd the day go?

Jase


----------



## Linz (26/6/04)

Dude.....................Saturday 24th of.............JULY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(Should have mentioned that hey??)


Still time to get on the bus!!!


----------



## Linz (26/6/04)

SHOOT....Just had a horrid thought...............IBU and Gerards do on the SAME day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :huh: 


NNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerard_M (27/6/04)

No problem. The date we picked out was July 31st. On tap will be the Pilz,
Choc Porter, Pale Ale, Amber, Strong Scottish Ale, and maybe a smoked Stout, or Wheat beer. Plenty of finger food throughout the evening and a few Lucky Door prizes.
If any of you are travelling and would like to stay the night (the rooms upstairs a very nice) ring the pub and book early. Ask for Megan.(02) 97643500
Hope to see you there
Cheers
Gerard

Paddys Brewery @ The Markets Hotel.
268 Parramatta Road 
Flemington


----------



## Doc (27/6/04)

Sounds great Gerard.
I've added it to the AHB calendar.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (27/6/04)

Two weekends on the trot......................What will we do??????????........................Drink more!!!!!!! :chug: :chug: 


Yeehaa :lol:


----------



## Guest (12/7/04)

ANything in the East?


----------



## Linz (12/7/04)

Less than two weeks till the IBU's get together on the 24th.
Then the next weekend at Homebush, At Gerard's brewhaus next to Paddys market


Im not counting .....Honest!!!


----------



## Doc (13/7/04)

I won't be able to make it to the IBU's, but will be at Gerard's Paddys get-together on the 31st.

I hope the rest of you Sydney guys make the effort to get along.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Ray_Mills (13/7/04)

Hi all

Good to see some of you guys coming down to the IBU's should be a good day. Its on at the new HBS at Bulli / Wonoona and I know the owner is excited and he has invited quite a few local brewers who are keen to learn more.
I will be making a simple extract APA in the afternoon. Catch a train bring a beer and you will have a good day. 

Cheers


----------



## Hopeye (13/7/04)

I'll definitely be at Paddy's on the 31st. Can't make IBU's as it's a bit of a hike for me and SWMBO has made plans for that weekend...........


----------



## Rubes (13/7/04)

I'll be at Paddy's for sure. How do we meet up? What is the secret sign? h34r: 

Bound to be busy as what with the $2 drinks.


----------



## Doc (24/7/04)

Ok one week out to the Paddy's get together. Whos going to make it ?

So far we have attendance recognised from Gerard (obviously), Me (Doc), Hopeye, Rubes and Linz.
What about the rest of you Sydney region guys ? Dane, PostModern, Glowlite, Wax etc etc.

Doc


----------



## Linz (25/7/04)

Had a ball at the IBU's get together. Met up with Trev and Post modern. Absolute shame I had to drive.
Ray put on a partial mash demo of an APA that smelled wonderful. An attendance of about 20 that just wouldnt fit under the 2 shade covers in the rear carpark of the brew shop. A great time for all there.

Doc, you forgot to mention Trev, Jase( i think he said hes already booked), Reg, nicko......and being admin approved you could check the members list for Sydney people and send them PM's


----------



## Doc (25/7/04)

Linz said:


> Doc, you forgot to mention Trev, Jase( i think he said hes already booked), Reg, nicko......and being admin approved you could check the members list for Sydney people and send them PM's


 Linz,

It was late, I'd watched the rugby and had consumed quite a few beers with the game being a close one and having the shits with my keg fridge and home theatre projector. So that is where the etc came in. Apologies to anyone that feels hard done by being included in the etc.

Doc


----------



## Linz (25/7/04)

When it rains, it pours hey?


----------



## Wreck (25/7/04)

Going to try and make it, but have other stuff on that day.


----------



## Trev (25/7/04)

Doc,

I was intending to go, together with SWMBO. 

Let's see, it's roughly 24 hours after the IBU meeting and I think I could just about face another beer  so by next Saturday I should be right.

..and don't mention the Rugby (bloody last minute try :angry: )


Trev


----------



## Linz (25/7/04)

What time at Paddy's????

Gerard does mention evening.


----------



## Hopsta (3/9/05)

Hey Sydneysiders,

Is the North-side brewers club at lindfield still happening? Im unable to get in contact with then via the email add advertised on the ozcraftbrewers site. 
Im looking for a local club and have yet to find one.......


----------



## Doc (3/9/05)

Hopsta said:


> Hey Sydneysiders,
> 
> Is the North-side brewers club at lindfield still happening? Im unable to get in contact with then via the email add advertised on the ozcraftbrewers site.
> Im looking for a local club and have yet to find one.......
> [post="75248"][/post]​



I heard a rumour recently that the club has dis-banded.
Maybe Gerard can provide more info.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Gerard_M (3/9/05)

The movements of the Northside Brewers Club or Circle are a mystery to me. At the beginning of the year they were told to find a new place to meet due to costs & insurance. I gave them the option of meeting at Paddy's (FOC), & still have heard nothing from them. They seem to want to keep themselves hidden on the Northshore.
Best option if anyone is looking to get together & talk beer would be turn up at The Riverview Sept 17th!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Hopsta (4/9/05)

Thanks! Where is the Riverview?


----------



## Peter Wadey (4/9/05)

Doc,
I have heard nothing official about the club disbanding.

Hopsta,
The information on the OzCB site is out of date.
The club no longer meets at Lindfield.

There was a push a few months back to have the meetings at The Haven Amphitheatre in Castlecrag. Gerard & I considered Castlecrag as being too far out of the way - hence his comment 'hidden somewhere on the NorthShore'.

Paddy's was rejected for a similar reason - it was considered too far to travel for those living to the far north.

PM me if you like & I'll pass your details onto a club official.

Pete


----------



## Gerard_M (4/9/05)

Yep The haven. I knew it was something like that. If you can find it on a map, then you have a very good map.
The details for the Riverview are Birchgrove Rd Balmain
It is covered in here somewhere?
Cheers

Gerard


----------



## Wassa (9/9/05)

Just let me know when and where and I'll be there.


----------

